# Introducing.....



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

I still haven't decided on a name yet, but I got an email from my breeder yesterday letting me know which boy would be coming home with me in 7 days! I'm pretty sure his name will be George, but I want to wait until I meet him to be sure. Jane (my breeder) said that he weighed in at 11lbs 6oz. (at 7 weeks) yesterday while they were at the vet, so I'm hoping that he doesn't grow too much more within the next week or I'm worried he won't fit in the Sherpa carrier! I've attached some pictures of him below. The first is him at 6 weeks, the next three are of him at 7 weeks, and the last pictures are of the two litters she has right now playing in the yard! I am so excited!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just adorable!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is so cute. All those puppies playing is adorable.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

He's smashing! And you are thinking of naming him after our baby prince George in UK! Lovely!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's a beautiful pup and so adorable. 

Hope the next 7 days go by fast for you. 
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

So cute! I love the shots of all the puppies running.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this kelstongoldens Jane? So cute! Jane is super sweet! I bred my girl to her Kobe (which is your new pups grandpa)


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

They are SO adorable!!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

They are adorable. Can't wait to see your little boy growing up and George is a great name.


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

kfayard said:


> Is this kelstongoldens Jane? So cute! Jane is super sweet! I bred my girl to her Kobe (which is your new pups grandpa)


Yes, he is from Kelston! Jane has been so nice and helpful so far, and I'm very excited that I will be getting my puppy from her. I've seen pictures of Kobe, and have heard a lot about him, so hopefully he will be there next week when I fly up there! I'd love to meet him!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes and loved my Kobe puppies! Btw mine were bigger pups too! Good Luck!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Thank y'all for the well wishes! Next Tuesday can't come soon enough! 

I still have a few things to do to get ready for the airport, but other than that I'm all set. At least I think I am haha! 

I will post more pictures as I get them! The breeder said she would try and email some better ones when she was able to take some. I can't imagine how busy she must be with 18 puppies!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been around Kobe litters before, they were also big pups! I adore his puppies too!  Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness! He's just cute, cute, cute! Noah was the black in his litter too, so I hold a special place in my heart for the black color/collar pups!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Every single pup in that litter is absolutely adorable. Looks like you made a good choice with this breeder. So so cute!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

I just got more pictures from Jane! I'm already so in love, and I haven't even met him yet! The puppies are 8 weeks tomorrow (Friday, 7/3/15)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH wow! He's so fluffy! I want to take him home too!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Bring tissues that face could make me cry and so fluffy you may melt from the cuteness. He is lovely can't wait for more photos.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

They are all perfect cute little fluff balls! Congrats so exciting! Can't wait to see more adorable pictures!!!!


----------



## Simona Arian (May 13, 2015)

My heart just melted! He looks so precious, good luck!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

What a stunning litter! Look at the last one of the photos you posted ... can you see another little chap Inside the door saying "hey what about me guys?!" lol


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Adorable. That one inside is so darn cute looking out.


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Bwilson said:


> Bring tissues that face could make me cry and so fluffy you may melt from the cuteness. He is lovely can't wait for more photos.


I was talking to my mom last night about how I may or may not tear up a bit when I meet him! I've waited a long time for him, so there's a big chance that I will need some tissues haha!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> What a stunning litter! Look at the last one of the photos you posted ... can you see another little chap Inside the door saying "hey what about me guys?!" lol





Cpc1972 said:


> Adorable. That one inside is so darn cute looking out.


I know, he is super cute! That little pup is from her litter that is a little over a week younger than the puppies from my litter


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Meet George! All 14.5 pounds of him! We flew to Kentucky yesterday to pick him up and it went surprisingly well. Our flight from Baltimore was delayed until 11:00pm last night, so we didn't get back home until 2:00am! Thankfully he slept the whole time during the flight. He met so many new people, and every TSA official and flight attendant loved him. When we got home he played with my sisters French bulldog for 30 minutes and then I put him in his crate to go to bed. He fell right to sleep, and slept until 9! I had been up for 24 hrs so I was thankful for that. Here are some pictures from the trip! I'm so in love!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww he is adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Adorable!!! I saw your picture on Jane's fb page!! Good luck with him!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

So glad the trip was a success. I am glad George settled in and gave you some sleep. George is adorable. Can't wait to see more photos. What is your frenchies name?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome little George, he's really beautiful. 

Enjoyed the pictures, sounds like he's a great little guy. 
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures in the future.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations! George is a little doll!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Bwilson said:


> So glad the trip was a success. I am glad George settled in and gave you some sleep. George is adorable. Can't wait to see more photos. What is your frenchies name?


My sisters frenchies name is Louis! They were best friends instantly. Now we are just waiting for our other two labs to warm up to him!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I am already so in love, and I've had him for less than 24 hours. He's even cuter that I thought he would be!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness what a gorgeous puppy! The entire litter! There are few things in this world as cute as a golden retriever puppy and these are some of the cutest GR puppies there are. Congrats!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

I wanted to give an update on George! I got his papers in the mail yesterday, and was able to register him online. He is now known as Kelston's Friday Night Lights! I made him a K9Data page just for fun. Here is the link: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=677468
(Hopefully that works!)

He is currently fighting off an infection that he has in his mouth. After I took him out to potty last night, I noticed that he had some slight swelling on the right side of his muzzle. I figured it was a bee sting because our flower beds are filled with bees. He hadn't been in them, but he does wander around with his nose in the grass so it was a possibility. I gave him some Benadryl and kept an eye out for any signs of an allergic reaction. Other than the swelling, he was his normal self all night. When we woke up this morning the swelling had gotten worse. I couldn't touch his face without him crying, so I called the vet and they had me come in immediately. It turns out that he has a slight laceration on the inside of his right cheek that has become infected. The vet said it was most likely from chewing on a stick or a bone. I know there was nothing I could do to prevent this, but I still feel so guilty. I could hear him crying when they were observing him in the back at the vets, and I almost started crying myself. 

He is on antibiotics and pain relievers for the next week, and I have to do a warm compress on his face two-three times a day. 

If anybody has experienced something like this before, or has any advice I'd love to hear it.

Here are some pictures from the past few weeks. George loves to swim more than any other puppy I've ever been around! Good thing we have a gate around our pool or he would be in it 24/7! He weighed in at 21.6lbs. and he was 12 weeks old last Friday. 

The first picture is of the swelling on his face.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Poor George wishing him a speedy recovery. Our first month was definitely the hardest I think we went to the vet at least 3 times because I was just over thinking everything. 
I'm sure he will get through this fast and easy since he is on antibiotics already. What a cutie he is so big! Can't wait to watch him grow up, his name definitely suits him and I love his registered name. Have fun and congrats!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I wanna just squeeze this teddy bear! He is so cute!


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

He's awfully sweet! Look forward to hearing about your adventure once he's home! Congratulations!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's still stinking cute! Love him!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is adorable even with the swollen face. Would love to see some pictures of him swimming.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG! He is about the cutest puppy ever! I love his gigantic paws!! I'm so sorry to hear about his infected cut. You nearly brought tears to my eyes imagining having to hear him/or my puppy crying. Its an awful thing to have to go through as a puppy parent. But, he will get better and all will be forgotten. Golden's love like no other dog I've met!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> I wanna just squeeze this teddy bear! He is so cute!


That's funny, my family and I joke that I should've named him Teddy, because he looks just like a teddy bear. Especially when he runs and his face gets all mushed by his excess skin that he hasn't grown into yet! 



Cpc1972 said:


> He is adorable even with the swollen face. Would love to see some pictures of him swimming.


If I can figure out how to post a video, I will post one of his first time getting into the pool, and swimming on his own. He had been in multiple times with me, but he had never gotten on the step and jumped off into the deeper water by himself. He's been a strong swimmer since day one! 

Here are some screen shots I took from the video of him swimming. I never take pictures because I'm too busy filming it haha!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> OMG! He is about the cutest puppy ever! I love his gigantic paws!! I'm so sorry to hear about his infected cut. You nearly brought tears to my eyes imagining having to hear him/or my puppy crying. Its an awful thing to have to go through as a puppy parent. But, he will get better and all will be forgotten. Golden's love like no other dog I've met!


Hearing him cry was horrible. I was hoping that it wasn't him, but I new that it probably was. I had just heard the same thing when we were at home when I tried to look inside his mouth. Thankfully the antibiotics seem to be working. The swelling on his face has gone down drastically, and after a few hours of sleeping, he was back to his old self. He is also now letting me feel/look inside his mouth, so that is a step in the right direction. The cut doesn't seem to be oozing green pus(I hate that word) anymore so that must be good as well.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

He's so cute, love the pics


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear your little guy is doing better. It's also so good when the meds kick in and start working quickly. I know what you mean about hearing them cry in pain. Fortunately they usually have a short memory span and return to their happy ways.
He is a cutie!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is so cute swimming! It's so amazing how natural it is for them to swim. I'm happy he is feeling better so sorry about his poor face. What a handsome boy!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow what a little retriever! Swimming already  he looks like a little polar bear cub. too cute. I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Somehow I have totally missed this thread! What a fabulous boy you have and what a great litter. Hope that he continues to recover well from his little mishap and looking forward to more pictures. Many many congratulations!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

So, so cute!!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

I can't believe it's been almost two months since I last posted a George update! He will be 21 weeks old on Friday, and weighed in at 39.5lbs. today at the vet. I hadn't noticed a big growths spurt, but he definitely grew within this past week. I'm still waiting for that lanky stage. I started school on September 1st, so we moved back to College Station the week before. So far he has been doing really great here. Thankfully I only have one long day of classes a week, and my roommate is home with her English Bulldog that day so he doesn't have to be kenneled for more than two hours. We've been going on two walks a day around our neighborhood, which really helps to tire him out. My other roommates boyfriend has a GSP, and they are best friends. We've been keeping him the past few days and it is non stop playing all day long. I know they'll both be sad when he has to go home. We started puppy class two weeks ago and he has been doing so good. Not to brag (ok, maybe only a little) but, the trainer told me after class that he was the best one there, which made me very happy puppy mom! All of our hard work is paying off! 

Now for the best part, pictures! Here are some more recent pictures of him. The last one is from his first week home, but I just came across it again, and it's just so cute so I'm posting it just in case I never did. We went back home this past weekend, so he was able to swim again for the first time since we left for school. I opened the gate, and he immediately ran and jumped into the pool. To say he missed it would be an understatement! We also went to the stable to see our horse, Luck. I haven't ridden consistently for about 5 years, so my sister is usually the one doing all of the riding. She just started her freshman year at The University of Alabama, so she hasn't been able to ride in two months. My parents missed seeing her trainer, so we went over and watched a lesson even though she wasn't riding in it haha. George loves laying in the sand, especially when it is damp from the rain!

I need to update more frequently so my posts don't have to be so long! If you've read all of this, thank you!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the picture on the horse!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> I love the picture on the horse!


Thank you, it is one of my favorites! Before we left for school we had been going to the stable everyday, so George and Luck were becoming "friends". Luck would whinny and bob his head when he would see George walking up, it was very cute! And I just noticed that they both have their tongues out in that picture. I hadn't noticed that before!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What cute pictures. He is really pretty.


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> What cute pictures. He is really pretty.


Thank you! Chloe is very pretty herself! I love her thread


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I just love the third photo from the bottom. He looks wayyyy toooo cute enjoying himself in the sun.


----------



## RSB1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi there! George is a cutie pie! So.....I have George's brother! Here is our little Indy (named after Indiana Jones). He was Green boy in the litter. He's such a fun puppy. This pic was taken last week. He's currently doing a 3 week board and train program with professional trainers so I don't have the little guy at home right now :-( I really miss him. I love all your pictures! Really jealous of your pool.... I have got to get this dog into some water next summer.


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

RSB1982 said:


> Hi there! George is a cutie pie! So.....I have George's brother! Here is our little Indy (named after Indiana Jones). He was Green boy in the litter. He's such a fun puppy. This pic was taken last week. He's currently doing a 3 week board and train program with professional trainers so I don't have the little guy at home right now :-( I really miss him. I love all your pictures! Really jealous of your pool.... I have got to get this dog into some water next summer.


Indy is very cute! I'm so happy to have one of George's siblings on the forum. I've seen a few pictures that Jane has posted on her Facebook, but was wondering how all the other puppies were doing. I wish we had a Facebook group we could all join and post updates and pictures! George was boarded over night a few weeks ago and I could barely stand it. I can't imagine how hard it must be not having Indy around for three weeks! You might try looking up indoor dog parks. We have a few in our area that I've looked into for when it gets cold. With ours, you can take them for a puppy play date and they get to swim and then be groomed before you pick them up, or you can stay with them. It might be a good way to introduce Indy to the pool!


----------



## RSB1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

I was so excited to see another Kelston pup owner on here! I don't know about George, but Indy is a hyper little thing. Always into something, I feel like I have to watch him 24/7. I'll go to the bathroom and come back to find him on top of the coffee table or getting ready to chew a throw pillow! We don't have any other pets so the board and train program seemed like a good way to: a) get some solid commands and b) socialize him around some other dogs. I like the idea of the indoor dog park, I'll have to look around here. I'm exploring doggy daycares but I haven't found one that I like yet. We live in a small town so our options are somewhat limited. I plan on sending Jane some new photos soon, I love seeing the pups in their new homes! I was also going to ask her about grooming. Indy is getting a little shaggy but I'm afraid to take him to a groomer without knowing what to ask for. I'll keep an eye out for updates from you and George!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

RSB1982 said:


> I was so excited to see another Kelston pup owner on here! I don't know about George, but Indy is a hyper little thing. Always into something, I feel like I have to watch him 24/7. I'll go to the bathroom and come back to find him on top of the coffee table or getting ready to chew a throw pillow! We don't have any other pets so the board and train program seemed like a good way to: a) get some solid commands and b) socialize him around some other dogs. I like the idea of the indoor dog park, I'll have to look around here. I'm exploring doggy daycares but I haven't found one that I like yet. We live in a small town so our options are somewhat limited. I plan on sending Jane some new photos soon, I love seeing the pups in their new homes! I was also going to ask her about grooming. Indy is getting a little shaggy but I'm afraid to take him to a groomer without knowing what to ask for. I'll keep an eye out for updates from you and George!


George has been the most laid back puppy I've ever been around! He has an obsession with stealing socks, but other than that he never takes anything that isn't his to chew on. I had told Jane that I wanted a puppy that was on the calmer side, and I definitely got that! George has been to the groomers twice now. I love his feathering on the back of his legs, so I told them to only trim the hair on his paws, and to clean up his ears. I really emphasized that because I have heard some horror stories about grooming going wrong. He came out great both times. I also brush him with a slicker brush daily which cuts back on the hair, and I cut his nails weekly so they'll stay short. I usually give him baths at home, and just use my blow dryer to dry him, but eventually I'll have to get a professional dryer because mine doesn't do the job that well. 
Has Indy lost any teeth yet that you've noticed? George has been losing teeth like crazy this week, and he bleeds so much. I actually texted my vet earlier today because he wouldn't stop bleeding, and it was worrying me. He had blood all over himself, and the dog he was playing with. If I didn't find the tooth on the ground, I would've thought that they had hurt themselves haha. 
Make sure to post some more pictures of Indy when he comes home!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

George is growing into a handsome boy. My golden loves my husbands socks especially if they have been used and stinky. She now just carries them and sleeps with them or have them near. That or cuddles near his work boots I don't know how she can stand that smell. One of the dogs most likely ate the tooth. It is crazy how much blood comes from it. My other dog has a dark coat so was harder to notice the blood on him but shows so well anywhere on a golden coat. Look forward to more adventures of George enjoy.


----------



## RSB1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

mbliss1293 said:


> George has been the most laid back puppy I've ever been around! He has an obsession with stealing socks, but other than that he never takes anything that isn't his to chew on. I had told Jane that I wanted a puppy that was on the calmer side, and I definitely got that! George has been to the groomers twice now. I love his feathering on the back of his legs, so I told them to only trim the hair on his paws, and to clean up his ears. I really emphasized that because I have heard some horror stories about grooming going wrong. He came out great both times. I also brush him with a slicker brush daily which cuts back on the hair, and I cut his nails weekly so they'll stay short. I usually give him baths at home, and just use my blow dryer to dry him, but eventually I'll have to get a professional dryer because mine doesn't do the job that well.
> Has Indy lost any teeth yet that you've noticed? George has been losing teeth like crazy this week, and he bleeds so much. I actually texted my vet earlier today because he wouldn't stop bleeding, and it was worrying me. He had blood all over himself, and the dog he was playing with. If I didn't find the tooth on the ground, I would've thought that they had hurt themselves haha.
> Make sure to post some more pictures of Indy when he comes home!



My husband and I are pretty jealous of you right now, lol. We definitely did not get a calm puppy. This is our first puppy so I wasn't quite sure what to expect. Indy loves socks too, but he'll steal anything! Any article of clothing, water bottles, he LOVES a cardboard box. He does this little prance and tail wag when he manages to get a contraband item. He does trade really well though, he brings us the stolen items for treats. I sometimes wonder if we have trained him to steal, ha! Oh and counter surfing, thats going to be a problem for sure.

He has a lot of great qualities though. He's smart as a whip (I'm sure George is too), never barks, and I think he's going to be quite the snuggle pup once he gets over this nipping and biting - he loves being on top of us, chewing his toys and treats. He also LOVES kids which is great since my husband and I have a baby on the way.

Indy has lost a lot of teeth. I started noticing some blood probably about 4-5 weeks ago. The top two front teeth were the first to come in I think. When we saw him last Monday for training class he had lost another big one on the bottom. I can't wait until these baby teeth are gone! I'm really tired of being a teething toy! 

Thanks for the grooming tips, I'll post some pics after I get him back from training and clean him up a bit! Its crazy how much feathering these pups have on their legs. I look at pics of other pups and don't see hardly any. But maybe those pups have been trimmed? Just out of curiosity does your pup like to nurse on things? Indy will nurse on toys and blankets, usually before he decides to nap or sleep. I found it so odd the first few times he did it but I'm kind of used to it now. Just wondering if George does this.


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

RSB1982 said:


> mbliss1293 said:
> 
> 
> > George has been the most laid back puppy I've ever been around! He has an obsession with stealing socks, but other than that he never takes anything that isn't his to chew on. I had told Jane that I wanted a puppy that was on the calmer side, and I definitely got that! George has been to the groomers twice now. I love his feathering on the back of his legs, so I told them to only trim the hair on his paws, and to clean up his ears. I really emphasized that because I have heard some horror stories about grooming going wrong. He came out great both times. I also brush him with a slicker brush daily which cuts back on the hair, and I cut his nails weekly so they'll stay short. I usually give him baths at home, and just use my blow dryer to dry him, but eventually I'll have to get a professional dryer because mine doesn't do the job that well.
> ...


I'm still waiting for the day that George will voluntarily snuggle for more than 5 minutes! He will come up and lay with me, but will then get off and go lay on our wood floors. He has such a full coat, so I think he gets hot when he lays on the couch or up in bed with me. Starting a few weeks ago I began to let him sleep in bed with me. He sleeps with me until about 7 and then I get up to feed him. To wake me up, he will snuggle up to me and start licking my face and neck. This is really the only time he will snuggle voluntarily haha. 

I hadn't noticed him losing any teeth until this past week. I had noticed that his front adult teeth had come in, but never saw any blood. When he lost one of the bigger baby teeth at puppy class last week he had blood all over himself. Since he is bleeding in his mouth, his breath smells like iron, and it does not smell good. I'm ready for him to lose all of his teeth! 

George has this one "baby" that he nurses on every day. My sisters French bulldog does the same thing with his babies so I think it must be a comfort thing. It's funny because he has so many toys that he is rough with, but this one toy is only for snuggling and nursing. It's very cute! The picture is him snuggling with his baby a few weeks ago. 

Congratulations on the baby, you and your husband must be very excited!


----------



## RSB1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

That's so cute! I think we have that same duck. I was wondering since Katniss had a c-section if the pups didn't get to nurse as long as they would have liked. Anyway, it's not a bothersome behavior so far. I'm actually kind of relieved when I see him doing it because it means he's getting ready to settle down. Here's a pic from a few weeks ago - that used to be a crate pad before he destroyed it, haha. He's not so gentle with his 'babies'.

We are very excited about the baby, I'm hoping Indy enjoys the new addition. I'm a little worried about those first few weeks - I want to make sure he doesn't feel neglected and gets a proper amount of attention and exercise. 

Oh and I saw Indy last night and he has definitely had a few more teeth come in. I think our trainer is getting the worst of the teething.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

They are both adorable pups! Be careful what you wish for on the snuggling though! I wished the same, and now Noah just leaps onto the sofa and lands across my lap - all 60+ lbs of him! I do love it, but wow! LOL


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

I thought I'd give a little update on George since it has been a while. He turned 32 weeks ( 8 months) on Friday and is still one of the best puppies I've ever been around. Like I've probably mentioned before, I asked his breeder for a puppy that was on the calmer side, but would be up for anything, and that is definitely George. He basically sleeps all day long unless we are doing something. We finished our puppy kindergarten class a few months ago, and will start basic obedience when we get back to school at the end of January. In the mean time we have been practicing out in public and he has been doing so well. We went to an outdoor mall right before thanksgiving and he didn't seem to be bothered by anything that was going on around him. He met a ton of people, and didn't have any puppy brain moments. At one point I was checking out in a pretty small store, and he laid down, out of the way, under the counter. A lady came up to me and asked if I was training him to be a service dog, because she had been watching us and he was behaving just like one. It is probably the best compliment I have ever received! Although I am not training him to be a service dog, my goal for him is to become a therapy dog, so I guess we are on the right track! 
The woman that works at the facility where George is groomed asked if I was going to show him in conformation. She has shown dogs since the 80's I believe. He was pick boy of his litter, and his breeder had mentioned that I should show him, so that might be in his future. I've only ever been to one dog show ever, so it would take a lot of practice on my part. 

Here are some recent pictures! The first is his picture with Santa, and the second and seventh are his Christmas pictures. The others are some we took yesterday at our stable, except for the last which is one we took at the end of October.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he has grown into such a handsome boy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

mbliss1293 said:


> I thought I'd give a little update on George since it has been a while. He turned 32 weeks ( 8 months) on Friday and is still one of the best puppies I've ever been around. Like I've probably mentioned before, I asked his breeder for a puppy that was on the calmer side, but would be up for anything, and that is definitely George. He basically sleeps all day long unless we are doing something. We finished our puppy kindergarten class a few months ago, and will start basic obedience when we get back to school at the end of January. In the mean time we have been practicing out in public and he has been doing so well. We went to an outdoor mall right before thanksgiving and he didn't seem to be bothered by anything that was going on around him. He met a ton of people, and didn't have any puppy brain moments. At one point I was checking out in a pretty small store, and he laid down, out of the way, under the counter. A lady came up to me and asked if I was training him to be a service dog, because she had been watching us and he was behaving just like one. It is probably the best compliment I have ever received! Although I am not training him to be a service dog, my goal for him is to become a therapy dog, so I guess we are on the right track!
> The woman that works at the facility where George is groomed asked if I was going to show him in conformation. She has shown dogs since the 80's I believe. He was pick boy of his litter, and his breeder had mentioned that I should show him, so that might be in his future. I've only ever been to one dog show ever, so it would take a lot of practice on my part.
> 
> Here are some recent pictures! The first is his picture with Santa, and the second and seventh are his Christmas pictures. The others are some we took yesterday at our stable, except for the last which is one we took at the end of October.


He is adorable!!! He reminds me a lot of my two Kobe boys.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is beautiful. I could see how he might do well in the show ring.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like an amazing golden boy! He is gorgeous...just so handsome!


----------



## Patp05 (May 4, 2020)

mbliss1293 said:


> I still haven't decided on a name yet, but I got an email from my breeder yesterday letting me know which boy would be coming home with me in 7 days! I'm pretty sure his name will be George, but I want to wait until I meet him to be sure. Jane (my breeder) said that he weighed in at 11lbs 6oz. (at 7 weeks) yesterday while they were at the vet, so I'm hoping that he doesn't grow too much more within the next week or I'm worried he won't fit in the Sherpa carrier! I've attached some pictures of him below. The first is him at 6 weeks, the next three are of him at 7 weeks, and the last pictures are of the two litters she has right now playing in the yard! I am so excited!


Hello, where did you get him? You said he’s quilts calm and laid back. He’s also really pretty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Patp05 said:


> Hello, where did you get him? You said he’s quilts calm and laid back. He’s also really pretty!



This thread is from 2015, the member hasn't been on since 2017, doubt you will get a reply.


----------



## Patp05 (May 4, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This thread is from 2015, the member hasn't been on since 2017, doubt you will get a reply.


Bummer ☹


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Patp05 said:


> Bummer [emoji3525]


Hi Patp05! I’m George’s mom! I couldn’t remember my login information for my old account, so I created a new one. 

George came from Jane VanWingerden of Kelston Golden Retrievers in Kentucky. Jane was, and still is, awesome to work with! She doesn’t have litters often, but she does have a website and Facebook page if you wanted to get in touch with her. I’d be happy to answer any other questions you might have! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

george58 said:


> Hi Patp05! I’m George’s mom! I couldn’t remember my login information for my old account, so I created a new one.
> 
> George came from Jane VanWingerden of Kelston Golden Retrievers in Kentucky. Jane was, and still is, awesome to work with! She doesn’t have litters often, but she does have a website and Facebook page if you wanted to get in touch with her. I’d be happy to answer any other questions you might have!
> 
> ...


George58- check your messages, I have sent you a message regarding your previous acct.


----------

